# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  October Contest Signups

## KarlaB18

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginner:
*- KarlaB18
- DarkestDarkness

*Intermediate:*
- Cooleymd

*Advanced:*
- FireFlyMan


Happy dreaming!

Karla <3

----------


## cooleymd

I should be able to compete if anyone else signs up  :smiley: 
Intermediate
Avaliability 4ish  :smiley: 
current average 5-7 lucid per month  :smiley: 
(usually its 5-7 per 16 day contest but these month long contests must just be to exhastuing)  :smiley: 


IF people just need a bit of a rest you could start the contest on Friday the 5th at 8:00PM and then end it like Monday the 29th at 8:00PM or something
thus giving us all the same weekends with part of a week off at each end

not to mention giving time to get people to actually sign up  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

Good idea! I will adjust the timeframe. Due to a busy schedule (expected work experience at the end of the year), I may not be running a competition towards the end of November. This comp is now 5 OCT to 5 NOV.

----------


## cooleymd

be sure to send out private message to tell people of new start date so they can sign up, like maybe all people from past contests of yours or spellbees

----------


## RelicWraith

Really need to jumpstart my motivation again. I'll sign up for advanced this time, see if I can push myself to that level. Availability's probably gonna be between 2 and 3.

----------

